# AIM pour Mac OS X Tiger



## guitou (10 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,

Pour télécharger AIM pour Mac OS X, l'on vient de me fournir le lien suivant:
http://www.aim.com/get aim/mac/latest macosx.adp?aolp=
J'ai chargé l'application, mais celle-ci est en anglais.
Quelqu'un aurait-il une adresse où je pourrai trouver la version en français (si elle existe).

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## kaviar (10 Mars 2006)

guitou a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour télécharger AIM pour Mac OS X, l'on vient de me fournir le lien suivant:
> http://www.aim.com/get aim/mac/latest macosx.adp?aolp=
> ...



Utilise iChat (livré avec OS X), pas besoin de AIM. Configure iChat avec tes identifiants AIM et voilà....


----------



## guitou (12 Mars 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Utilise iChat (livré avec OS X), pas besoin de AIM. Configure iChat avec tes identifiants AIM et voilà....


Bonjour,
Merci Kaviar pour ta réponse, je vais faire l'essai.


----------



## jmoneyron (12 Mars 2006)

Petite précision quand même, ceci n'est possible que parce que iChat intègre déjà AIM en natif quand il est livré par Apple


----------



## BERNOUCHKI (5 Décembre 2007)

guitou a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour télécharger AIM pour Mac OS X, l'on vient de me fournir le lien suivant:
> http://www.aim.com/get aim/mac/latest macosx.adp?aolp=
> ...


----------

